# Bear??



## bentleym94 (Jan 28, 2015)

Game cam pic from the ranch in East Texas near Alto. 
Any Thoughts.......


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

cow


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

rwooldri said:


> cow


Agreed


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

How awesome is that. I have read many reports that Black Bears are on the rise in Texas. Good sign for native species. I was surprised to hear of Jaguar sightings in the US. crazy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks like a cow to me.

TH


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like a piggie to me.... I was thinking bear when I first glanced at it though.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Manbearpigcow hwell:


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Save the image to your computer and then open it up with an editing program. Adjust contrast, highlights etc and see if you can get a better outline or more identifying characteristics.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dog


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Cow


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

That's tough... Louisiana has black bear and they could have ventured back into east Tx. The ears do not look like a cow to me or pig or dog... I think it could be a bear judging by ears, head shape and snout length.. may ask local GW or biologist. Look for tracts as well!
Good luck


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Hillary?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

DR_Smith said:


> That's tough... Louisiana has black bear and they could have ventured back into east Tx. The ears do not look like a cow to me or pig or dog... I think it could be a bear judging by ears, head shape and snout length.. may ask local GW or biologist. Look for tracts as well!
> Good luck


I'm with you, I blew it up and to me it looks like a bear, it has short little bear ears.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Bear*

Years ago, the 80s, I was at a friends deer lease in Anderson County and I swear we saw a black bear, especially by the way it ran to get away. I know that we have Mexican black bears in the Rocksprings area. Looks like a bear to me!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm sticking with cow.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

fISHBUD said:


> Hillary?


MAYBE...but I was thinking more Sheila Jackson Lee


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

regulator said:


> MAYBE...but I was thinking more Sheila Jackson Lee


Naw...no triple crown weave :smile:


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Picture*

Bear


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I was 100% bear until reading the cow comments, now my brain keeps morphing it into a calf head.


----------



## bentleym94 (Jan 28, 2015)

*cows.... i have ruled out cows*

We don't have any cows on the property and it is completely fenced (low of course). Not to say one couldn't have straggled on it. Property is located in southern portion of Anderson County near the Neches River bottom. I have read reports of a few Bear sightings in the area and didn't believe it until now. I will be contacting the GW in the area to show him and get his opinion.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

20 or so years ago I interned with TPWD in east Texas working with the regional biologist for that area. I was lucky enough to get to be part of a neucropsy on a road kill black bear not too far from Tyler. They are there. I have seen the one as up close and personal as possible. That pic is a bear no doubt.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Not a cow, maybe a calf


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I say bear all of he way. Showed the wife and she said calf right of the bat and she doesn't even drink.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm going with bear.


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

They released bear along the Neches River a few years ago .
All us lease holders in the area recieved notice from the timber company along with the info on the 
$10,000 fine if you shot one .


----------



## Drogers6771 (Oct 1, 2017)

I tried pretty darn hard to see something that isn't a bear....but all I see is bear.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Drogers6771 said:


> I tried pretty darn hard to see something that isn't a bear....but all I see is bear.


Yup


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Straight from TPWD ...

https://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20161020b

Don't choot or you will have one sore tooter....


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

It looks like it has a hoof.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

bentleym94 said:


> Game cam pic from the ranch in East Texas near Alto.
> Any Thoughts.......


Can you post the original photo? Vs the cell phone screen shot.

Might help with all of our expert opinions lol.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

I have seen lots of bear pics and it looks like a bear to me. Send the image to your local biologist. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't believe nobody else thinks that looks like a small/young pig.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

That looks like a bear to me.. nose, ears, etc.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

All I can see is a bear. I have tried to see a pig/cow and can't 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentleym94 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Image straight from SD card*

Here is the image straight from the SD card.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sure looks like a bear to me also.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I'll say bear also.




.


----------



## Drogers6771 (Oct 1, 2017)

when you filter it that way it's relatively obvious to me


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Get a bottle of syrup, spread it all around, if it's still in the area it will be back and you will get a bunch of pictures.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

Funny looking ears


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Had a bear on my ranch, 2 yrs ago. Escaped from State Natural Area 3-4 miles away. Took a month but game Wardens trapped it and returned to SNA.
My bear had a yellow ear tag..


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I don't doubt bears in Texas but this is a hog. Photoshopped it and lightened it up a bit, you can see the left leg of the hog. No question its a hog.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

... Hog ...


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

You want to post that photo shopped picture ?
All I see is bear .


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Bear


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Bear or calf. I can't see a pig even though I try to.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

WillieT said:


> Bear or calf. I can't see a pig even though I try to.


X2, no way that's a hog, my eyesight is fading, but come on guys! Calf possibly, still think bear.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Bear


----------



## Fish4Life (Jul 8, 2005)

Haha no way it is a HOG. Look at the nose. Some of y'all are blind


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Hog, in the lightened up pic u can see a tusk...

Check it again...


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

More traits of a bear than anything
else...


----------

